

Startup Quote: Marc Benioff, co-founder, Salesforce - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3621642982

======
raychancc
You never want to be completely alone at what you do. Competition is good for
everyone.

\- Marc Benioff (@Benioff)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3621642982>

